# Friendship...



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

There are few moments in my busy schedule that I just stop and appreciate all that life has given me. I tend to live in the now because of all the setbacks I've received through the years. Some out of my control, others just simply mistakes that I have to live with.

One thing I've always appreciated is my friends. Specifically those who believe in me. Without them I'd accomplish nothing.

One such friend shook me to the very core with the smallest of packages.

Within the small package was this note.



> Jordan,
> 
> Enclosed in this box are three special cigars from me. The box was handmade to the specifications of the enclosed cigars by Scott Shilala. My hopes for you in these cigars are that you hold them and smoke each one in its time. The first is to be for celebration of your graduation. The second would be in celebration of your wedding. The third would be in celebrating welcoming your first child into this world.
> 
> ...


Shawn... I don't even know where to begin... I'll start with thank you and hope to fulfill all that is deserved by such a gift. It definitely made me give pause to appreciate all that life will have in store for me, no matter how long it takes to achieve it.


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

noice


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Super hit shawn and scott!
And to what a deserving guy!
Its ok to cry #2, we'll still love you.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

wow that was a very moving message...


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

WOW just wow.


----------



## Claybuster (May 3, 2008)

That is so awesome. It's great to have friends like that cherish them forever.


----------



## Ormonster (Jan 29, 2007)

That's just awesome.. Good cigars and Awesome Friend!


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a very nice hit. Extra special.


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Very, very nice. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Amazing gesture and thoughtfulness! :tu


----------



## JohnnyKay5 (Apr 28, 2008)

Who's with me? I think we should have an annual CS Awards Herf. This one has officially been nominated as Bomb of the year!


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow! That is just awesome! :tu:tu:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have to agree with Jordan about the generosity and friendship of Shawn.


I made a purchase from him and got a great deal and when I overpaid he felt as though he needed to "add packing material"

There are alot of great people here on CS and that is what makes it different than every other forum. I have traveled to and have had some travel to meet me and have enjoyed the friendships!



Enjoy Jordan and again Shawn I am glad to be able to call you a friend.




Shawn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

And THAT's why I call him.......THE LEGEND.


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

OK, I'm with you on this one..It brought a tear to my eye too! Great job guys and enjoy those smokes Jordan.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I need a tissue.

Well done, Shawn. Most excellent.


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

absolutely amazing, way to make grown men cry shawn..


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

A good brother.

When you find Shawn, we need to hit his RG like Les Stroud hittin' a coconut on a rock.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Well done Shawn :tu Sometimes everyone needs to take a minute to step back and enjoy life for what it is instead of trying to rush through it out of control.

Great message and great smokes.

Enjoy Jordan


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Well put Shawn!
And I'm sure, well deserved Jordan!

The smoke cannot hide the beauty within us !


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

very awesome and heartfelt


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Man that is great!! Class all the way! :tu*


----------



## Narbs (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow, those are some great botl's! 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome hit Shawn!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

That is super super great......

You GATTA take time to smell the roses and enjoy life.... thats for sure.

:tu

I'm impressed.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You guys should know that Shawn has been putting together this gift for months.
He commissioned me to make the box for him and we did a lot of talking about it.
Then it took me forever to get the box done.
Then I had to send it up to the Great White North.
It's not been difficult for me to see what kind of heart Shawn has beating in that chest of his. This thoughtfulness just puts an exclamation point on it.
You're fortunate to have such a friend, Jordan.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

now that's a nice bomb. only on cs would these kind of things happen. Class hit there shawn ona well deserving botl


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

Indeed I am fortunate. Very fortunate.

I want to thank you Scott for making this. Pictures don't do it justice.



shilala said:


> You guys should know that Shawn has been putting together this gift for months.
> He commissioned me to make the box for him and we did a lot of talking about it.
> Then it took me forever to get the box done.
> Then I had to send it up to the Great White North.
> ...


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

That is awesome! Good friends are one of life's greatest treasures!


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Dang! Awesome smokes... I think I have a tear in my eye... :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I got paid in cigars.  Good ones, too. 
It was fun to make and I learned once and for all that Spanish Cedar sucks. I doubt if I'll ever work with it again, ever.
It did turn out really pretty. I'm glad both you and Shawn liked it. :tu



JE3146 said:


> Indeed I am fortunate. Very fortunate.
> 
> I want to thank you Scott for making this. Pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

wow that's amazing *teary eyed*


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Hit on a super great BOTL!!!

Well executed gentlemen!!!:tu

I remember when Scott started making that box!


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great hit on Jordan, Shawn it's people like you that make CS what it is:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

speechless


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

If there was ever a doubt that this place is a place to be to meet family then it is hushed now. Classy.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Shawn... What a great hit !!! You deserve it Jordan!!! 

Scott great job!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Shawn you are an amazing BOTL, that is such a thoughtful gift!! Scott great work on the cigar box, and Jordan enjoy you deserve it!!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Amazing gesture and thoughtfulness! :tu


:tpd::tpd:

And you deserve it Jordan!


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

I've seen some amazing things here on CS but I have to say that letter is one of the best. Truly a classic in my book to have friends such as that. Oh by the way nice sticks also.


----------



## genezawis (May 14, 2008)

Great hit Shawn... I'm getting all misty.


----------

